# DFW Friday Nights!



## 78gto (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey myself and a few others goat owners are starting a get together in Ft. Worth for now. This coming Friday we'll meet @ Chapp's off Hulen next Blockbusters behind a Shamrock.
For more info let me know. :cheers


----------



## PlumCrazy (Aug 17, 2005)

Myself and the wife will try to make some of these in the future, it was way too cold for this one.

Robert:cool


----------



## 78gto (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah too cold and rainy ice. The weather should clear up by Thurday. Hope you guys soon.
:cheers


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

78gto said:


> Yeah too cold and rainy ice. The weather should clear up by Thurday. Hope you guys soon.
> :cheers



Good idea, keep me informed... I wil return that way in May and I will be there.. arty:


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Sounds like fun. Keep us posted. You may want to include an address so we can map it.


----------



## 78gto (Jan 10, 2006)

here's the address for friday night. where we'll all meet in Chapps. Hope to see you guys there around 7:30/8pm.

:cheers 

Corner of Oakmont and S Hulen
6217 Oakmont Boulevard
Fort Worth, TX 76132


----------



## 78gto (Jan 10, 2006)

For those can that make it out tomorrow nite hope to see you soon.
Also there will an gto owner from dfwcc that will be offering membership. Membership fee is usually $20, but he do it for $15 for gto owners. With this membership you get can discount on aftermarket parts.
I'll see if he can put a post on this forum.

arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

78gto said:


> For those can that make it out tomorrow nite hope to see you soon.
> Also there will an gto owner from dfwcc that will be offering membership. Membership fee is usually $20, but he do it for $15 for gto owners. With this membership you get can discount on aftermarket parts.
> I'll see if he can put a post on this forum.
> 
> arty:


You have to pay? What kind of parts do you get discounts on?


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Did I hear someone say Amway.


----------



## 78gto (Jan 10, 2006)

it's a very long list.

Here it goes

heres a sample list *dfwcc*

AAP Non-polished Fan Shroud
AAP polished Fan Shroud
Ab-FLUG (JDM)
ACT
ACT Clutches
ACT Flywheels
ADVAN
AEM
AERO-TURBINE
Agency Power
AKDQ
ALUMINIZED
ANSA
AP
APEXi
APR
ARC
ARP
ATP
ATR Downpipes and Exhaust
AUTO METER
B&B Exhaust
B&M
BANKS, GALE Power Chips
BELLTECH
Ben Pearson Bender
BENDIX
BENFER
BILLET GRILL
BILSTEIN
BLITZ
BLITZ Body Pieces
BLITZ Clutches
BLITZ Intercoolers
BLITZ Wheels
BORDER (JDM)
BORLA
Brake Clean Fluid Silencer
BRANDX
BREMBO Big Brakes Kits
BREMBO Brake Pads
BREMBO Rotors
BRIDE
BRIDE Everything Else
BRIDE Seats & Rails
BRONCO
BROSPEED
BUDDY CLUB
CARBONIO
CARILLO
CARSOUND
CATCO
CHARGESPEED
COMPTECH
C's SHIFTER
CUSCO
C-WEST
DAVICO
DC SPORTS
DEFI
DESSPEED
DESUKARA
DINLI
DO-LUCK
DRAG
DYNOMAX
EARL'S
EDELBROCK
EIBACH
EISENMANN
ENERGY SUSPENSION
ENJO
ENKEI WHEELS Non-Race
ENKEI WHEELS RACING
ESPILIR
FERREA
FIBER IMAGES
FIDANZA FLYWHEELS
FIELDS (JDM)
FIKSE
FJO WIDE-BAND 02
FLO-PRO
FLOWMASTER
FLUIDYNE RADIATORS
FORGE
FORZA FLOW
FULL BOAR
GANADOR MIRROR CARBON FIBER
GANADOR MIRROR FIBERGLASS
Go-Jo
GOODRIDGE BRAKE LINES
GP MOTORSPORTS
GREDDY
GREDDY Brake Kits
GROUND CONTROL
GRUPPE-M INTAKES
GT PRO
GT SPEC
H&R Coilovers
H&R Springs
HAWK
HELIX
HKS
HOLLY
HOSE TECHNIQUES
HOTCHKIS
HRE
HURST
Huth Bender
HYPERTECH POWER CHIPS
IMCO
INJEN
INJEN TECHNOLOGY
INNOVATE MOTORSPORTS
INNOVATIVE TURBO (ITS)
IN-PRO
INTRAX
INVIDIA
IPT DASH KITS
JDM OPTION
JE PISTONS
JIC
JIC FLT-A1US & FLT-1US
JIC MAGIC MOST
JIM WOLF TECHNOLOGIES
JUN
K&N Filters
KAZAMA
KOITO
KONI
KOYO
KYB
KYO EI
LINEAGE GROUNDING KIT
LOWENHART WHEELS
MAGNAFLOW
MAGNECORE
MELO-TONE
METAL MATRIX BRAKE PADS
MOMO
MONSTER SPORT
MOTUL 1/2 LITRE BRAKE FLUID
MSD
MUELLER FLYWHEELS (AASCO)
NAGSA AUTO
NEUSPEED
NGK
NISMO
NISMO JDM
NITROUS EXPRESS
NOLOGY
NOS
NX (Nitrous Express)
OS GIKEN
PACE SETTER
PELTOR
Penetrating Lube (SOK)
PERRIN PERFORMANCE
PIAA
POLLUTION CONTROL
POWER ENTERPRISE
POWER SLOT
POWER SLOT ROTORS
POWERHOUSE RACING
PROJECT MU
PROJECT SILVIA
PROTHENE
PWR RADIATORS
QUALITEE
QUICKFLOW
RACING HART WHEELS
RACING SPORTS
RAM
RANDOM TECHNOLOGIES
RAYS
RC INJECTORS
RE AMEMIYA
REMUS
RMR
ROD MILLEN MOTORSPORTS
ROL
ROTORA - BIG KITS,PADS
ROTORA - ROTORS,WINGS
ROYAL PURPLE
RPS FLYWHEELS
RPS SINGLE DISC CARBON
RPS SPORT & MAX CLUTCH
RPS TWIN DISC CARBON
RS-R
RS-R EXHAUSTS
RS-R SPRING DOWN & RACE
RS-R SPRINGS Ti2000
SAMCO
SARD
SEIBON
SIGNAL
Silicone Grease
SOUND PERFORMANCE
SPARCO
SPC
SPEC CLUTCHES
SPRINT
STAINLESS STEEL
STILLEN
STILLEN ROTORS
STOPTECH
SUPERSPRINT
SUSPENSION TECH
SX PERFORMANCE
TAKATA
TANABE COILOVERS
TANABE DRIFT PARTS
TANABE EXHAUSTS
TANABE OTHER
TANABE SPRINGS
TEIN COILOVERS & PARTS
TEIN SPRINGS
THERMAL R&D
TIAL WASTEGATES & BOV'S
TOKICO
TOP SECRET USA
TOP SPEED
TORASPORT
TRD
TRIAL (JDM)
TRUSTAR
TURBOXS
UNORTHODOX RACING (UR)
UR FLYWHEEL & CLUTCH
VEILSIDE
VENOM
V-FORCE
VOLK
VOLK GRAM LIGHTS
VOLK RACING GT & SF SERIES
VOLK RACING TE, LE, SE, & CE
VORSTEINER
WALBRO FUEL PUMPS (7)
WALKER
Welding Supplies
WINGS WEST
XS Engineering
YOKAHOMA
ZEROSPORTS

:willy:


----------



## dfw_gto (Feb 25, 2006)

DFWCC is an incorporated nonprofit organization whose goal is to unite all automotive enthusiasts at our safe and legal meets regardless of their background. We’re involved with racing events, autocrosses, drifting, driving schools, shows, track days, and exhibitions. Become a member today and receive discounts and services at supporting vendors.

DFWCC also offers educational seminars, scholarships, promotions, marketing and business solutions, volunteering opportunities, and event planning for fundraising needs of the community.

www.dfwcc.org


DFWCC MEMBERSHIP Gets you: 
-DFWCC Photo ID
-Discounts at over 50 performance shops
-Discounted pricing on over 150 brands through DFW CAR CLUBS LLC
-Register your car club with DFWCC for free
-FREE admission to eligible DFWCC events
-Sponsorships

Memberships are now $25 but ill do $20 for any GTO owners.


----------



## DFWGTO (May 4, 2005)

I think I like the avatar name the best...


----------



## 78gto (Jan 10, 2006)

this weather sucks! ! ! ! ! ! ! :rofl:


----------



## dfw_gto (Feb 25, 2006)

DFWGTO said:


> I think I like the avatar name the best...


Yeah its a good name!



78gto said:


> this weather sucks! ! ! ! ! ! ! :rofl:


It should be better next week. Its supposed to be in the 80's by mid-week.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

DFWGTO said:


> I think I like the avatar name the best...


:lol: :willy:


----------

